# Rena XP3



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen them for sale locally anywhere?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Irving petsmart has an xp3 for 151.97 and an xp4 for 161.97


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

my friend ron, has one for sale $90.00 he lives in the colony...

I've also seen a few eheims and fx5's on craigslist.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks, Jaxon. I hate Petsmart, but that is a good price.

Thanks, Joey, but I don't even consider used aquarium equipment. I don't believe in gambling.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Missed you at the last meeting. How's the gorgeous tank?


----------

